# Question about printing plastisol heat transfers on poly sweatshirts!



## apfelj (Oct 20, 2012)

I have used plastisol transfers for a couple years now and have recently run into issues with temperature and time required to put these on the "performance materials". The logos stick fine, but the heat press leaves a square mark that is clearly changing the color of the material. I've decreased the heat and increased the time, but it still happens. Any secrets I need to try?

Thanks for you help!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We don't use platisol transfers on performance wear just for this reason. I call it press shine. And the only colors where it's minimized are whites/lights.

For darks, we screen print. 

Changing time and temp on plastisol transfers will reduce their longevity. Press too long and they will become brittle. Don't press hot enough and they are likely to peel.


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I've used Versatranz EPT (350-4-6 seconds) and been told I could drop my temp more if needed if I increase my time... I pressed on black and red performance hoodies, and most colors of performance t's of a few few different brands w/o an issue. My kids ware these cloths so if there's a peeling issue I'd of know about it already.


----------

